# Introducing the New BHM in my Life...The Green Giant



## CherryRVA (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, since I've been posting bits and snippets about my new guy on here and the FA/FFA forum, I thought I should actually post a picture or two. Here is my "Green Giant" (that's a nickname he came up with...he's 6'5" and about 350lbs...I am about 5'3" and about 185lbs....my nickname is "Sprout") LOL.






















I've never felt this way about anybody before. He's amazing. Intelligent, handsome, funny as hell, passionate, articulate, generous, kind. Am still kinda reeling from all this. I never believed that a person like this existed for me. But I am so very happy and peaceful right now.:bow:


----------



## Tad (Aug 14, 2009)

Great to see him, and the two of you looking so happy!


----------



## steely (Aug 14, 2009)

Best of luck to you both, looks like a keeper.


----------



## Melian (Aug 14, 2009)

Will you be pleased or annoyed if I say that he's hot?

I don't want to commit until I know for sure


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not gay, but if I was in prison and he was in prison, then I would not be disappointed if he was my cellmate.

Congrats!


----------



## Esther (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm just gonna go ahead and say it: that man is hot as hell! You two look so happy together!


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 14, 2009)

Esther & Melian....I am not annoyed at all that ya'll think he's hot. I think so too!!!! Hehehehe...*sings* I have a hot one, I have a hot one!!!** LOL *giggle* *grin* think he's hot in those pics, you should see him without a shirt on....ummmm...RAWR.. drives me nuts. :wubu:

Yeah, the first time I saw him, we had a date at Starbucks down the street from my work. He is a TOTAL coffee addict, just like me. When I walked in and saw him, his back was to me and I was glad, or else he woulda seen my jaw hit the floor! And not only is he "hotter than the friggin sun" hot, he's a complete sweetheart too. I would do anything for him. He's met 2 of my best female friends and 1 of my best male friends so far and all of them have given him 2 thumbs up. I am so happy right now, words don't even describe.

He keeps saying "Yep, you lost your 'metalhead card' (cuz I'm really affectionate and squooshy around him), gotta put it thru the shredder." And I just tell him "No, I haven't lost my metalhead card, I just no longer hold the 'hardcore' certification!" LOL

Yeah, he's a mechanic too...that's my PT cruiser that he was working on. Hellz yeah, I am one lucky girl.


----------



## Melian (Aug 14, 2009)

CherryRVA said:


> Esther & Melian....I am not annoyed at all that ya'll think he's hot.



Oh, well in that case...GODDAMN!



CherryRVA said:


> He keeps saying "Yep, you lost your 'metalhead card' (cuz I'm really affectionate and squooshy around him), gotta put it thru the shredder." And I just tell him "No, I haven't lost my metalhead card, I just no longer hold the 'hardcore' certification!" LOL



You know, there are ways to regain your hardcore status. I'm thinking you could hatefuck him to Gorgoroth.


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> Oh, well in that case...GODDAMN!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, there are ways to regain your hardcore status. I'm thinking you could hatefuck him to Gorgoroth.



LOL...yeah, hun, nooooo, don't think he'd appreciate that...he's not a metalhead. More of a country/rock type of guy. Norwegian black metal....not his thing.  But who knows, I may be able to convince him to accompany me to some metal shows...and of course, I would go to any shows that he would want to go to....yes, I am willing to go listen to country music for this dude.


----------



## Tad (Aug 14, 2009)

CherryRVA said:


> ....yes, I am willing to go listen to country music for this dude.





Holy cow, you've got it _*BAD*_


----------



## cammy (Aug 14, 2009)

nice fish...and your's man's quite a catch, too!


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 15, 2009)

I wish both of you much happiness and from my point of view he is a dish from heaven...at least from my point of view.

I love very tall man...but does he have big feet also?


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 16, 2009)

Size 13 feet


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 17, 2009)

Ya'll are so sweet... :happy: Thanks for the compliments. Yeah, I told him about this post and said "If you want me to take the pics down, I will...." He was like "hell no, leave em up." He hasn't seen the post, but I figured I'll show him later or something.

It's so refreshing to be with somebody who knows about my preference and Dims and doesn't freak out about it. Free to be me....that makes me so happy. :wubu: 

We had the best weekend. He took some time off and he met even more of my friends. They all thought he was awesome, kept everybody laughing. I swear he should get into stand up comedy or something. We went to a party for some of my married friends (a BBW & BHM...celebrating 11 years together). They got drunk, so we ended up parting ways with them and went back to his place. It was around midnight, so we put on our bathing suits and headed to the pool. How ethereal it felt....he pulled me onto his lap and i just laid back and floated while watching the stars with his arms around me. :bow: 

Sunday we helped a friend of mine with some stuff with her ex husband (her 14 y.o. kid is moving in with the idiot), so Green Giant got to meet her new boyfriend and one of her friends. After that, one of my other best friends since the age of 13 came to town with her 8 y.o. daughter, so we went to dinner with them and then to a playground afterwards. Her kiddo had been cooped up in the car all day, then drank a bunch of Sprite and a milkshake at dinner, so she was all sugared-up and hyper. It was so funny cuz he got up on the playground equipment thingy with us and kiddo (you know those wood and plastic monstrosities) and was like "well, time to 'load test' this thing...." LOL Kiddo bolted off for the swingsets and the three of us followed. We watched kiddo for awhile and then I hopped on one of the swings. He grabbed the one next to me and started swinging too. It was one of those metal framed swingsets, so he kept saying "Yeah, I'm gonna break the welds on this thing...Hey, the frame is bending.." LOL I felt like a kid again, swinging so high up with him pushing me. Ended up back at his place again watching "The Invisible Man" and eating Doritos.

Go figure....simple inexpensive pleasures...happiest I've been in years.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd say it's official, Cherry... you're head-over-heels in love. We're taking straight-out-of-Rodgers-and-Hammerstein, I-hear-singing-and-there's-no-one-there L-O-V-E.

Congratulations.


----------



## imfree (Aug 17, 2009)

CherryRVA said:


> LOL...yeah, hun, nooooo, don't think he'd appreciate that...he's not a metalhead. More of a country/rock type of guy. Norwegian black metal....not his thing.  But who knows, I may be able to convince him to accompany me to some metal shows...and of course, I would go to any shows that he would want to go to....*yes, I am willing to go listen to country music for this dude. *



Wow, now that's love! Seriously, though, you two
look blissfully happy together. May God lovingly
bless your relationship.


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 17, 2009)

CherryRVA said:


> Ya'll are so sweet... :happy: Thanks for the compliments. Yeah, I told him about this post and said "If you want me to take the pics down, I will...." He was like "hell no, leave em up." He hasn't seen the post, but I figured I'll show him later or something.
> 
> It's so refreshing to be with somebody who knows about my preference and Dims and doesn't freak out about it. Free to be me....that makes me so happy. :wubu:
> 
> ...





any pics of both of you in a bathing suit so we can see how cute you both look in them?


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope....no bathing suit pics, sorry. Neither one of us has a camera that will take nighttime pics


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 19, 2009)

Our first party together....from the anniversary party we went to this past weekend....

OMG, he's so damn handsome... :smitten:


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

CherryRVA said:


> Our first party together....from the anniversary party we went to this past weekend....
> 
> OMG, he's so damn handsome... :smitten:
> 
> ...snipped handsome img....



Hats off to a very handsome couple, 
congrats are in order! Your Rep is in
the mail.:bow:


----------



## SanDiega (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats on your new man. Recently aquired one myself so I share your joy!


----------



## Tracii (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow that pool thing sounds sooo romantic:wubu:
Dayum thats one handsome guy no doubt.I'm so happy for you both.
All those attributes in one lovable guy what more could a girl ask for?
I agree Danish metal rules.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 20, 2009)

He's freaking gorgeous! Lucky lucky lucky!


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 20, 2009)

You are both adorable!!  
I love love.


----------



## Con (Aug 21, 2009)

Positively a monster of a man, in a good way. And you look very happy and comfortable with him, so well done.


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks! I've been passing along the compliments to him. He still seems a little mystified, but flattered nonetheless.

We actually went through Dims together the other night. We were laying in bed and i was checking things out on my laptop. It was sorta odd for me, quite simply because I'm not used to sharing this site with anybody. I was really kinda scared...guess cuz I'm used to being called a freak for going on Dims and being an FFA. He didn't do anything like that. He cuddled up next to me, asked questions, wanted to understand the acronyms, etc. 

Wow, a guy who wants to understand my world...how on earth did that happen? :happy::bow:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 23, 2009)

he is the hotness! you are a lucky gal! totally jealous...lol...

good luck to you both! here's to your happily ever after!


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 24, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> he is the hotness! you are a lucky gal! totally jealous...lol...
> 
> good luck to you both! here's to your happily ever after!



Thanks for the well wishes hun! It totally makes my day to check this thread (his too I think).


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 30, 2009)

Just another pic or two to add....

We went to go see Ralphie May on 8/28/09. This was the first time my guy had seen Ralphie live, it's my 2nd time. I don't think we stopped laughing from the moment Ralphie hit the stage til the end. It was a wonderful night and well worth the money for the tickets. Ralphie is always very gracious about signing autographs and taking pics with fans. We bought his most recent DVD which he autographed and got some pics with him. I told him it was great seeing him again and he said "Thanks Gorgeous..." :happy:

Without further ado...












I am so happy that The Green Giant was there with me to see the show. Ralphie is great, but it would have sucked without The Giant. He makes all things, no matter how big or small, that much more special by just being there.:smitten:

Hope ya'll are having a great day!


----------



## CherryRVA (Sep 11, 2009)

Just me being a dork the other night while he was at work...my 8.5 size sandal to his size 13 boot. Makes mine look like a kid's shoe...






Told ya he was alot bigger than me....Green Giant...lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 11, 2009)

CherryRVA said:


> Just me being a dork the other night while he was at work...my 8.5 size sandal to his size 13 boot. Makes mine look like a kid's shoe...
> 
> 
> 
> Told ya he was alot bigger than me....Green Giant...lol



*awww such cute pics....love the shoe shot... I wear 6.5 so mine really look tiny too next to monster shoes heheheh*


----------

